# Overseas Pakistani's Applying to medschool in lahore



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello everyone...

i have read a lot of threads and posts here... and now i am utterly confused :s

i hope someone can help me understand this better by answering some questions..

I have a Pakistani passport, but I was born in Saudi Arabia and I have lived in Saudi Arabia all my life. I want to go to medical school in lahore pakistan.

1) Does this make me an oversea Pakistani?

2) Do I have to take the entrance test for government colleges?

3) Can I apply for technical assisstance?

4) a. If I am an overseas Pakistani, and I want to apply to King Edwards Medical College...
What am I supposed to do? Should I go to KEMU and apply? or do I still have to take an entrance test?

5) If I do have to take an entrance test, how and when do I register for it?

6) I want to send my SAT scores to IBCC in Lahore, should I send them right now (but they wont have any idea who I am since I havent submitted my application yet, I cant till June 7th because that is when i Graduate) or should I wait and send them if they ask?

7) Will my Sat1 score and Sat2 scores (chem/physics/bio) make my equivalency marks higher?

Lastly, any person help and guidance from anyone will be greatly appreciated. Please message me if you are willing. Thanks. #yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

IBCC and SAT's are totally independent of each other, you don't send IBCC SAT scores, nor do you send them to any government medical college. You only need those for private medical schools.

You don't have to take the entrance test for government colleges if you apply as a foreigner, but if you apply as a local then yes, you do, and you can find out how to register for the test at the college that you want to go to.

Someone else might be able to help a little further.


----------



## AJN (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Sara. 
(as told by a friend) 
As per to applying to gov colleges, it is possible for overseas Pak students to apply for admission. Although there are no seats reserved. (You will have to get a domicile which should not take more than 4-5days.) The date for PMC (punjab medical college) test is advertised in all local newspapers and differs every year. All local and overseas candidates have to appear for the entrance exam. Foreign students are exempt. No alternatives available for this. 

In case you want to apply to private medical colleges (plan B), I must tell u that every college has its own set criteria. (please contact your choice of college for its policies.) Generally, overseas Pakistanis & foreign students pay a lot more than local. Admissions for private are usually held before the gov. In some, there are entrance exams that you sit for; others accept your SATI, II and MCAT etc as substitute. Interviews, if conducted, can be over the phone, incase you'r abroad.

For King Edward, you will have to appear for PMC entrance test. You can register it once the dates are published. (Varies every year)

SAT II and I are required only by some private colleges. Gov colleges DO NOT acknowledge them. 

Hope this was of help
Good luck to you=)


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

< sara > said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> i have read a lot of threads and posts here... and now i am utterly confused :s
> 
> ...


hey................ill try to answer these questions as best as i can from the experience ive gathered in applying to just abt every med college in pak last year.........(yeah i was desperate...)

1)if you wana apply to a punjab govt college such as allama iqbal or KEMU then u will be considered just as a local student and will have to come to pak and appear for the entrance exam.

if you wana apply to a private med college then there are different criteria for each college, for example fatima memorial hospital college has a seperate category for overseas pakis and you are allowed to give ur sat and sat2 scores instead of their entrance exam and i also beleive shifa accepts sat scored instead of their entrance exam for overseas pakis.

2)YEAH u do..........the only way to not appear for govt med college exams is by changing ur nationality.

3)no, that seat is reserved for foreigners

4)goto their website and read the prospectus.........u will have to come to pak and apply for the entrance exam and then u will apply to kemu and the rest of the govt colleges with ur entry test scores............if ur doing paki fsc then ok but if ur doing some other kind of 2ndary education such as high school or a lvls u will have to get ur scores converted in to fsc marks and to do that u will either need to come to pak and give ur 2ndary education certificates to the ibcc or u can send the documetns there.

5)the entry test date wont be announced till later but for that u will have to come to pak or have some relative in pak go to a govt med college and sign u up for it.. 

6)SAT scores arent accepted by the IBCC.....ONLY UR SECONDARY EDUCATION CERTIFICATES/diplomas

7)sat scores arent accpeted

my suggestion to you is try out for pak private colleges since youve given the sats.......and besides the competition is tuff for govt colleges. it wud be better if you have studied fsc.....otherwise go for private...being an overseas paki will help u in gaining admission into private..


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

wow.. thanks a lot you guys..

that was extremely helpful... 

mhmmm after reading Taimur's post.. i am considering private colleges... BUT i dont know any... can someone giv me examples of good private colleges and websites if they hav any... 

im starting to get a bit worried.. graduation is coming up sooon!! then i hav to get into a medical college.. if not paki.... i ll b in europe.. but i wud rather b in paki... 

i will ask again if i hav any more questions... thanks a lot once again

u know how the foreigners have some advantages.. such as technical assistance... and then the local pakis hav advantages such as studying Fsc... it sux bcuz overseas pakistanis dont hav ANY advantages.... ppl like me.. r like stuk in da middle... oh dear...

anyways.. thanks guys for all ur help.. inshAllah i will get in somwhere in lahore..

( i feel kinda defeated right now..)


----------

